# Which Bag Do You Think I Should Get?



## -Chelsey- (Mar 11, 2009)

Which bag out of these 3 do you like the most? I'm really liking the first one but I'm not sure..


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the first one


----------



## Lucy (Mar 11, 2009)

first one! i think its the best one in terms of shape and pattern.


----------



## Rebbierae (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the first and second ones. I dig giraffe prints. My only issue--and I'm sure this is just ME--I need one that closes at the top. I always put my purse on the passenger seat of my car, etc. and it never fails that I tip it over and everything falls out. So if I can zip it up I'm a lot better off. They are ALL cute though!


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the first one I'm a sucker for zebra strips and I'm addicted to big bags I'd grab the first one in a heart beat.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2009)

the first one is my fave.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm really diggin the second one...but the first ones cute also


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the 2nd one. I think the giraffe print is cute


----------



## Roxie (Mar 12, 2009)

The first one - absolutely


----------



## esha (Mar 12, 2009)

#1 - looks like it can fit more stuff


----------



## makeupbycat (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the 1st one


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2009)

I like the second one.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 12, 2009)

i like the middle one the best because i have an obsession with giraffe print


----------



## rodenbach (Mar 12, 2009)

The first one is the best!


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 15, 2010)

first one is cute!


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the first and second ones.

Womens Shoes


----------

